# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Podejżenie kłykcin, co robić?

## paulinda1989

Witam,
mam 18 lat, nigdy nie odbywałam stosunku. Już od pewnego czasu podejrzewałam, że coś jest nie tak. Mam wysypkę na pochwie mam od kiedy pamiętam. Jakiś czas temu miałam w liceum prelekcje o HPV i rozpoznałam na zdjęciach moją wysypkę i okazało się, że to prawdopodobnie kłykciny. Jest ich bardzo wiele i są dosyć spore. 
Nigdy nie miałam wizyty u ginekologa, to dosyć zawstydzające. Jednak czy konieczna jest wizyta, a może są jakieś środki na to bez recepty?

 :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## Arafka

Ciężko jest coś więcej powiedzieć na ten temat - tu zdecydowanie potrzebny jest lekarz. Nie wiem skąd jesteś więc też ciężko będzie mi Ciebie jakoś nakierować na konkretnego specjalistę. Ja chodziłam z takim problemem do doktora Ciszewskiego w Wilmedzie. Lekarz bardzo dyskretny i przyjmuje w komfortowej atmosferze a na tym mi zależało bo jednak też się wstydziłam.U mnie leczenie kłykcin skończyło się na leczeniu doustnymi środkami przeciwwirusowymi oraz specjalnymi maśćmi stosowanymi domiejscowo.

----------

